
Show HN: Gitadmin – lightweight Git auth layer / repo admin tool - jstimpfle
https://github.com/jstimpfle/gitadmin
======
jstimpfle
This is a tool I wrote because gitolite didn't fit the purpose. Per-domain
admins, per-user ssh key administration, interactive shell.

Test the shell by ssh'ing testgitadmin@jstimpfle.de (pass = testgitadmin)

It should be pretty self-explaining if you look quickly at the code and run
interactively (of course, please don't just trust me. Start with a dummy
user).

Comments and critique appreciated. Improvements need to be made for command-
line completion and modularity. Also, plain text database would be nicer. How
to keep the code small, simple and safe?

